

The Craigslist killers - anon1385
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/10/craigslist-killers-murder-story-family-breakdown

======
mehmehshoe
Very well written. I had never paid attention to this story before. The last
half of the article was just a huge punch to the gut.

